# Massport Police Information Thread



## Sgt Jack

Does anyone know what the Massport Police do? I know that Logan Airport is patrolled by the MSP..so where do these folks patrol...and what types of duties do they have?


----------



## Macop

*Re: Massport Police?*

I went to the SSPO academy with 3 of em, they always bragged about how they took a job there to retire. It is an excellent dept they are very low key. They carry guns and have nice eqipment, I visited one of my classmate at the station, it was kind of hidden, I forget where it was at. I'm told it can be as busy or quiet as you wanna be. I know they patrol the Black Falcon terminal and a few other places, lots of details. Frankly i'm suprisesd it is being posted, its a very political job. out of the 3 guys I know 1 was an aid for Gov. Cellucci and was hooked up with that job when he left, one knew a state rep, and the 3rd transfered from the parking dept to the P.D I'm sure the parking job was political as well. Here is something you may find funny, one of em told me that while they are going to the SSPO academy, parking booth attendants were going to the MPOC and coming back to take tickets in a booth.


----------



## Investigator25

*Re: Massport Police?*

Massport PD is responsible for patrolling all thier properties like the fish piers, Black Falcon ship terminal, Massport bridges, etc. SP does have jurisdiction at the airport, but Massport PD does patroll parking lots and the Massport buildings located around the airport. It doesn't sound like much, but it is an excellent job if you can get it. It almost takes an appointment from the Governor's office to get that job.


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Police?*

Money is good, but for some people money doesn't cover for boredom... I would hate being bored for 40 hours a week...


----------



## Channy1984

*Re: Massport Police?*

What kind of academy certification are they looking for? Do they send you off to 22 weeks of traning or do they require you to have that before being considered :?


----------



## Sgt Jack

*Re: Massport Police?*



Channy1984 @ Sun Aug 15 said:


> What kind of academy certification are they looking for? Do they send you off to 22 weeks of traning or do they require you to have that before being considered :?


 As far as training goes they generally will go to the SSPO academy from what I've been told, as far as requirements to get the job well knowing a big name politician would be a start..


----------



## MPAPD

*Re: Massport Police?*

Massport PD is a great job with good salaries and the ability to work lots of o.t. and details. You should be able to make 70k pretty easy. There is still a lot of work to be done to be considered a bona fide PD, But the potential is there. Training is also pretty good with the new active shooting program in place(paintball for cops). I encourage academy trained individuals to check it out(massport.com) under the job title of Port Officer.


----------



## DoD102

*Re: Massport Police?*

I agree. Money's not everything. I make really good $$ working for the DoD Police at Westover ARB. However, the boredom, and lack of proper authority is a killer! But, We all stick it out here because for 50+K/yr. it gets the bills paid, kids fed, and Mom's happy. We all know that a happy Mom makes a happy house


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Police?*



MPAPD @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> Massport PD is a great job with good salaries and the ability to work lots of o.t. and details. You should be able to make 70k pretty easy. There is still a lot of work to be done to be considered a bona fide PD, But the potential is there. Training is also pretty good with the new active shooting program in place(paintball for cops). I encourage academy trained individuals to check it out(massport.com) under the job title of Port Officer.


My understanding is that since MPAPD is a State Agency under SSPO Powers and is not a Recognized/bona fide LE Agency, that guys with Full-time academy would lose their FT Academy Cert. because they would not have been working for a "Police Department". So if you have FT academy and you go to MASSPORT and say like 6 years later you want to go back to a Municipal PD, you would have to go through the Academy again..... Because you (FT Cert.) cannot be out of LE for more than 5 years.

Is this correct? If so, that sucks.


----------



## ejk55

*Re: Massport Police?*

This sounds like a good gig. I need to get on the root so I can get a job like this. :hump:


----------



## JP64

*Re: Massport Police?*

Negative to the FT cert expiring in that manner. You need is to carry police powers and attend in service. I had an LT leave for a municipal after a long time on the job, about 8 years after attending an MPOC, without any problems.

STAY SAFE


----------



## DoD102

*Re: Massport Police?*

Yeah afirm. on the FT academy. I left a municipal dept in 1990 and took a DoD job. I went back to a municipal dept in 1995 and had no problems with the cert.


----------



## nightcopppa

*Massport Police Hiring Process*

I got a call back from Massport today for an interview. Has anyone else heard back from them? I don't know much about the Dept. Anyone with any info, it would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tacmedic

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

I don't think I was aware massport had their own police. each time i've gone there, i see staties. Do they have a website? Are thei civil service?


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

I work with a guy who recently turned it (MASSPORT Police Job) down. Great pay! but it was too low key - and boring for him.


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

That cop is a fool. They make killer dough and lots of OT. While not the most glamorous job in LE, it's all about the sheckles at this point in my "career". Can I be his substitute for that position? :shock: Poor decision on his part I think.


----------



## j809

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

HC is right, the MASSPORT job rocks. I know two cops next town over that applied but haven't heard anything.


----------



## csauce30

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



> I work with a guy who recently turned it (MASSPORT Police Job) down. Great pay! but it was too low key - and boring for him.


You must be shittin' us right?? Is this guy from MGH or your other job?


----------



## Channy1984

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

I applied there back when they were hiring in August. From what I hear, It's a great job to have and you get nice pay, equipment, and lots of details according from what one officer told me. There's not much action but it's still a wonderful job to have, it's just competitive to get. Good luck.


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



csauce30 @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> I work with a guy who recently turned it (MASSPORT Police Job) down. Great pay! but it was too low key - and boring for him.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be shittin' us right?? Is this guy from MGH or your other job?
Click to expand...

My "other" job.


----------



## bstrawse

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

Out of curiosity - why is it that MSP patrolls Logan instead of the Massport PD?
Bryan


----------



## csauce30

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



> My "other" job.


lol...ok...I was gonna say...MGH is a good department and everything...but I cant see turning down MASSPORT for MGH! :shock:


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

MSP patrols Logan with those shiny new MP5's and M-16's, looking for all intents & purposes, like Israeli Boarder Guards. Not to knock the MSP on this one but I think it may be overkill on their part. I know I don't feel safer. Some people who I have been in line with at the ticket counter compared them to concentration camp guards. I had to set them straight on that one.

Massport owns alot of deepwater piers and buildings along the waterfront all up & down the coast. While stationed mostly in Boston, they patrol this area as well as that bazillion dollar park they made for the residents of East Boston.

I guess Massport actually contracts out the MSP for their work at the airport similar to the Mass Turnpike Authority does with MSP on the Pike. Massport PD is a good gig all around. Take it if you ever get 1/2 the chance to jump.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



HousingCop @ Mon 27 Sep said:


> MSP patrols Logan with those shiny new MP5's and M-16's, looking for all intents & purposes, like Israeli Boarder Guards. Not to knock the MSP on this one but I think it may be overkill on their part. I know I don't feel safer. Some people who I have been in line with at the ticket counter compared them to concentration camp guards. I had to set them straight on that one.
> 
> I have to agree HC,
> by the way did anyone tell the Staties that the terrorist use planes, bombs and bio/chemical weapons as their weapons of choice not guns.


----------



## mpd61

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



Irish Wampanoag @ 27 Sep 2004 23:48 said:


> HousingCop @ Mon 27 Sep said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSP patrols Logan with those shiny new MP5's and M-16's, looking for all intents & purposes, like Israeli Boarder Guards. Not to knock the MSP on this one but I think it may be overkill on their part. I know I don't feel safer. Some people who I have been in line with at the ticket counter compared them to concentration camp guards. I had to set them straight on that one.
> 
> I have to agree HC,
> by the way did anyone tell the Staties that the terrorist use planes, bombs and bio/chemical weapons as their weapons of choice not guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay fellas..................................
> 
> Whats the problem now with F-troop having better weapons/potential for dealing with POTENTIAL anything? Sounds a little more emotional than scientific in basis?
> :?
Click to expand...


----------



## nixon3535

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

do you have to have experience for massport or have to know someone or is it pretty much open like civil service?


----------



## CampusOfficer

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



nixon3535 @ 28 Sep 2004 13:31 said:


> do you have to have experience for massport or have to know someone or is it pretty much open like civil service?


hmmm, I'll go with "have to know somebody."


----------



## BartA1

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

Know somebody that is the understatement of the year. 

I have a buddy that works there the rumor around the campfire is that they got a huge response, and they are only hiring a few positions. Good luck to those who got called for interviews.


----------



## Mitpo62

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

Know somebody? What copper job in Mass do you not need to "know somebody"? You're correct Bart, truly an understatement.


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



Mitpo62 @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> Know somebody? What copper job in Mass do you not need to "know somebody"? You're correct Bart, truly an understatement.


I didn't know anybody... well there was.... nevermind. :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*



j809 @ Sat 25 Sep said:


> HC is right, the MASSPORT job rocks. I know two cops next town over that applied but haven't heard anything.


No kiddin! I would sell my house in the berkshires and divorce my sister for that MASSPORT Job!
:lol:


----------



## drewpopo

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

got the call today, info what the pay is or what they do?


----------



## FSCPD902

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

I also received a call back today and my interview is on October 6th. The woman said the interview would be about an hour and 15 minutes and I believe she said it was with 2 current officers. Any other info would be appreciated--thanks


----------



## ReelRims1

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

I ended up on the website "massportpolice.com." I not sure if this is an official site, but I called the gang unit number, and a Lt answered.


----------



## svthlcpdmedic

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

*Yesterday while was at training threre were three officers from MassPort Police Department. One was a Captain who told me that they were going to hire approximately 15 officers when they take over a park in East Boston located next to the Sumner Tunnel. There are three groups of gangs hanging out in the park at the present time. Keeep watching the MassPort website for openings and good luck.*


----------



## RETCOP

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

Hmm let's see....the hiring process: If you are connected via the gold dome you have a good shot. They don't want anyone w/more experience than they(management) have. IF not SSPO certified it's off to New Braintree. If you got the 'dime' you're ok, until they're out of power--then watch your back. The dept. is run by an X-chauffer/trooper to a past Gov. . The daily Operations is micro managed by an 'acting'manager wearing capt. bars. Only real cop is a ret. NYPD guy(w/connections). The Union is a joke, way to many RATS in the dept. Yup--$$$ great but if looking to do "REAL" cop work it aint here. OT and details are at whim of mngr and he holds it over your head ie...don't play ball..NO ot!! Any arrests they want you to go to MSP. Some times we do it but gotta go to logan-F-troop. Gang Team(snicker snicker) guys that work that wouldn't know a gang banger if they saw one. We work w/BPD on that stuff. Hell the director don't want to call us 'Police' because the msp(f-troop) don't want us to be. You know all that political stuff. Any one that gets on thats NOT connected becareful and get asbestos covered kevlar set of longjohns. Seperate note--they will never get rid of SSPO program....it's one of the things that keeps the white elephant of an academy open and gives them MSP justificatiom for it, the community in area doesnt like it any more. Now off the soapbox and wait for the comments.


----------



## spd722

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

Well I don't have to worry...Got the letter sorry better luck next time..


----------



## Macop

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

RETcop you have some not so good things to say, I am only curious where you source is, do you work there? I know 3 guys there and they have noting but good things to say about the dept certainly the opposite of whay you just said.


----------



## RETCOP

Macop---'Not so good things' I only speak the truth if the 3 guys you know are who I think they are, I will hold my tongue. I speak of experience from before they started and since their hire. of course ppl will speak good things about where they work to people ie..face 2 face. I did/do. The 'Port' is a GREAT agency to work for just that they hire bad people. The dept. has such great potential to be a reckoning force but mangmnt is intertwined w/the union. And the director of dept is as I said before is ex-MSP, so where do you think his allegiance is too? Hell the Main office that the Port is in at logan has security in it, NOT us, but of a rent a cop firm that just happens to have its worldwide office in same bldg---can you say' conflict of interest. IF one is connected one has no worries, if not, be afraid, be very afraid! They(mngmnt) rewards RATS and screws others. Mngmnt and SOME junior guys want to do away w/seniority to place their own ppl in spots---that's just not right. But I guess that's just the RAT way of doing things.


----------



## FrankS

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

One lesson that I was taught very early in life, was that if I was truly unhappy with my surrounding or where I worked, I would leave. As all you members of police organizations know, you have your workers and officers that are willing to do the job that they swore to do when they took the oath at their respective academy graduation and pinning ceremony.

On the flip side, your have your officers that enjoy doing absolutely nothing, except collecting their pay check once a week. You have your officers that sit on the sidewalk, concealed by the bushes, tossing hand grenades at the command staff when ever they see fit. You have your officers that don't want to be accountable for any of their actions and want to continuously hide behind the UNION walls.

This post is not intended to bash unions, but I believe that unions do two things. First, they protect the collective bargaining agreement that both employer and employee agreed upon. Unfortunately, they also protect the bad employee that none of us want to work with, and we ALL know who they are!!

RETCOP to me, fits the bill as a bad employee. I'm curious as to what academy he graduated from? (SSPO, Municipal etc.) If its that bad, WHY DON'T YOU LEAVE!!


----------



## Macop

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

FrankS is right, I don't mean right about RETcop, I don't know RETcop and won't pretend I do. But all the other things FrankS said are ture and I have learned that in my ten years and various agencies. I like my dept a lot, I have fun, I make good coin. There are others that might say differently in the same p.d as in ANY P.D. I think the best thing you can do is just get along with people and enjoy your job and make money, it sounds nieve but its gotten me through some shitty depts that were not so shitty when I changed my attitude.

One thing about this job is if you have a good backround and a record and once your in and trained/experienced you won't find it too difficult to move around if you feel the need to.


----------



## Macop

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

FrankS as far as unions you are somewhat right, but there are a nessary evil you must have em or you would get screwd with anytime by the town or admin if they felt like doing so.


----------



## RETCOP

FrankS, By posting honest answers to questions others have asked--makes me a bad employee. Hate to see what kind of dictionary you are using.
I have put my time in AND paid my dues, done the time etc.... So if I sound a little bit cynical---I'm intitled. At one time I LOVED the JOB, since then due to the political hiring practices the job has become a place of employment,show me a dept/officer that doesn't /hasn't felt that way and I'll show you a bunch of liars. I used to give 110% now I do what is required of me, NOTHING LESS.

As far as unions, NO I don't hide behind it,I follow the contract and I also spoke of our local and how bad it is. So reread my posts, I spoke no lies, I spoke of things that happened before friends of people here were hired or currently work here. I only stated facts as to related to my dept. 

Can I give specifics-Yes. Will I NO! Why-because if I did I have to worry about retribution for having spoken the truth.

Yes like any place else there are do nothing personnel, but when 2 officers can do the exact same thing but 1 gets disciplined and the other(who is connected) gets rewarded, I ask where is the fairness in that? Yes you said ".....Why don't you leave!" I eventually will ! But on MY terms, Not because of some politcal hacks. No I'm not a hack-just was in the right place at the right time(otherwise read as no hacks on the list at the time I was hired.)


----------



## FrankS

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

RETCOP, your postings in regards to the Massport Police has certainly peaked my interest, so I decided to do a little research. Through this research, I wanted to determine (1) Whether or not the individual(s) who I'm am familiar with at Massport were being truthful in regards to their agency and (2) To establish whether or not you and your postings have any basis of knowledge and veracity.

After re-reading a few postings, I decided to start with the private security company that is based of the Massports Main Building in the airport. What I've discovered is that the building is titled "Logan Office Center" and the security company is "Securitas." When I spoke to my Massport Police contact about this, he became slightly confused. He advised me that they wanted nothing to do with that building nor did the MSP. He further informed me that they actually have very little to do with the airport as it covered by MSP and a flock of Federal Agencies.

Question: Why would you touch upon this topic?

Through my research I learned that Massport also has an unarmed police group, referred to as the Massport Gate Guards. Apparently these guards cover access points into Logans Airfield. He told me that these guards are accompanied by an MSP Trooper due to some federal firearm requirement at airport access points. He continued saying if anyone should cover the Logan Office Center it should be them, especially since the Teamsters Union Covers the Airport.

If I wanted to trash my department in a public forum I would certainly do so. I work for an agency thats just slightly larger than Masport's. I would not be afraid to identify specific issues, and it would never come back to me. You don't list any specific examples and I can't understand why....I can tell the one of my LTS. is a complete moron and has nothing else better than to follow us around during our tours of duty to ensure we are not parked at our houses...That was easy. If he read this, he would certainly attempt to identify the author, but he would never determine it was me.

Retribution? I can't see how retribution would be a fear factor in determining your rights as a US Citizen to speak your mind.

At any rate, after showing these postings to a member of the Massport Police they came to the logical conclusion that you don't work for the agency.

Imagine that, IMPERSONATING A POLICE OFFICER on masscops.com?


----------



## MPAPD

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

RETCOP,
You give the impression that you work for Massport P.D., but give very little specific info of the problems in the department. I work for the department and believe that you may have been passed over for a position with the department. I may be wrong but there isn't enough "inside" info for me to believe that I work with you. Massport P.D. just hired 3 officers, Do you know anything about this? Massport P.D. is a great job and can be even better if there wasn't "undercover" people trashing the department. Just remember if your truly unhappy and are a member of our department-LEAVE, there will be 2,000 qualified applicants that would gladly take your place.


----------



## Clouseau

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

*


FrankS";p="54489 said:



RETCOP, your postings in regards to the Massport Police has certainly peaked my interest, so I decided to do a little research. Through this research, I wanted to determine (1) Whether or not the individual(s) who I'm am familiar with at Massport were being truthful in regards to their agency and (2) To establish whether or not you and your postings have any basis of knowledge and veracity.
After re-reading a few postings, I decided to start with the private security company that is based of the Massports Main Building in the airport.

Click to expand...

*FrankS, I'm impressed. No wonder why you lost touch with what goes on out on the street. {Hand cuffing stranded motorists, patrolling in private m/v's etc.}.

You've been a detective all these years. Why didn't you say so? We would have understood.............Lol.

How long Frank?


----------



## John J

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

Are these the guys in the tollbooths on the Tobin? I saw a tollbooth employee today that was wearing a "Police" badge?! :s


----------



## Macop

*Re: Massport Police Hiring Process*

JohnJ I remember going the academy with 3 of M.P.D finest and one of em told me that the booth officers are seperate but for some extrmely odd reason they occasionally sent them to the M.P.O.C while the cops went to the S.S.P.O. Who knows but I figure you may be interested in that. I have seen the same thing, I almost applied for it, the pay is in the mid 40s for that gig.


----------



## CPT Chaos

*Massport Gate Guard*

*A good job at a good wage!*


Job Code: 
*8001* Post Date: 7/3/2006 Job Title: Gate Guard City: East Boston Description: The Massachusetts Port Authority (Massport) is currently accepting bids/applications for the position of Gate Guard (Bargaining Unit, Local Union No. 25) in the Aviation department. The Gate Guard performs airfield security work in connection with MPA operated facilities to prevent illegal entry onto the airfield and control access of personnel and vehicle traffic in compliance with Massport and FAA rules and regulations.
BID CLOSES TUESDAY, JULY 18, 2006 AT 5 P.M.
*Salary: $956.00 / weekly* Requirements: 1 - 3 years of military, police and/or security experience. Has successfully completed a police training academy.


----------



## AFCOP

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



CPT Chaos said:


> *A good job at a good wage!*
> 
> Job Code:
> *8001* Post Date: 7/3/2006 Job Title: Gate Guard City: East Boston Description: The Massachusetts Port Authority (Massport) is currently accepting bids/applications for the position of Gate Guard (Bargaining Unit, Local Union No. 25) in the Aviation department. The Gate Guard performs airfield security work in connection with MPA operated facilities to prevent illegal entry onto the airfield and control access of personnel and vehicle traffic in compliance with Massport and FAA rules and regulations.
> BID CLOSES TUESDAY, JULY 18, 2006 AT 5 P.M.
> *Salary: $956.00 / weekly* Requirements: 1 - 3 years of military, police and/or security experience. Has successfully completed a police training academy.


3 years Air Force Security Forces, and still probably underqualified!


----------



## DoD102

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

throw your name in there anyway. you won't know unless you apply. trust me, the old dude knows.


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

Other than the political hack needs, does anyone know more about this position?


----------



## DoD102

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

$956 a week. what else is ther to know? 

I know, is the $$$ worth the BS that the politics brings? ??


----------



## tikrit22

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

How do you apply for this job?
Thanks,
Nate



CPT Chaos said:


> *A good job at a good wage!*
> 
> Job Code:
> *8001* Post Date: 7/3/2006 Job Title: Gate Guard City: East Boston Description: The Massachusetts Port Authority (Massport) is currently accepting bids/applications for the position of Gate Guard (Bargaining Unit, Local Union No. 25) in the Aviation department. The Gate Guard performs airfield security work in connection with MPA operated facilities to prevent illegal entry onto the airfield and control access of personnel and vehicle traffic in compliance with Massport and FAA rules and regulations.
> BID CLOSES TUESDAY, JULY 18, 2006 AT 5 P.M.
> *Salary: $956.00 / weekly* Requirements: 1 - 3 years of military, police and/or security experience. Has successfully completed a police training academy.


----------



## Mikey682

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

Thats about $3 more an hour than a minimum wage entry-level MSP Trooper makes :sq:


----------



## mpd61

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



Mikey682 said:


> Thats about $3 more an hour than a minimum wage entry-level MSP Trooper makes :sq:


Mikey!!!!

Pat and I think you should count your skinny-ass lucky! Go carb up dude Eat some friggin pasta and mashed potatoes you skinny french blue bugger!
:BNANA:


----------



## CPT Chaos

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



tikrit22 said:


> How do you apply for this job?
> Thanks,
> Nate


Apply Online:

http://www.recruiternet.net/massport/jobboard/NewCandidate.asp?ReqID=633


----------



## DoD102

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

I know Mikey. That's pretty good pay. But the cost of living in that area's high. You need that kind of $$$. Especially if you have a family. Good for Massport for thinking along those lines though.


----------



## Mikey682

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



mpd61 said:


> Mikey!!!!
> 
> Pat and I think you should count your skinny-ass lucky! Go carb up dude Eat some friggin pasta and mashed potatoes you skinny french blue bugger!
> :BNANA:


LOL What and beef up these wide child bearing hips of mine? Never!


----------



## MVS

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



Mikey682 said:


> LOL What and beef up these wide child bearing hips of mine? Never!


Oh good grief. Mikey, as the "Q-tip" you need more cotton. 

Call you soon bro...


----------



## firefighter39

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

I wonder if it would be possible to file for a freedom of infornation act request to see all the resumes/ applications submitted. I would like to see how many truely qualified people do not even get interviews and see what HACK winds up with the job.

I think everyone on here should send in a resume. I am sure that most people on here are *over* qualified, except for political connection!


----------



## Beowolf

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

Even though the pay is good, how many people who really want to be cops or investigators are going to apply for a gate guard position?

Just my $.02


----------



## mpd61

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

At least you can make friendly with some F-Troop personalities!

:beer:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

Taco Loco is calling your name 

Scott :rock:


Mikey682 said:


> LOL What and beef up these wide child bearing hips of mine? Never!


----------



## DoD102

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

:jestera:


----------



## AFCOP

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



Beowolf said:


> Even though the pay is good, how many people who really want to be cops or investigators are going to apply for a gate guard position?
> 
> Just my $.02


AMEN!!! I cant imagine anything more borring than standing there for 8hrs a day asking "Can I see you ID?"


----------



## JoninNH

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



firefighter39 said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to file for a freedom of infornation act request to see all the resumes/ applications submitted. I would like to see how many truely qualified people do not even get interviews and see what HACK winds up with the job.
> 
> I think everyone on here should send in a resume. I am sure that most people on here are *over* qualified, except for political connection!


I seriously doubt anyone would have any success getting Massport to hand over resume's and apps for this position.


----------



## firefighter39

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



JoninNH said:


> I seriously doubt anyone would have any success getting Massport to hand over resume's and apps for this position.


Of course not, Massport is just as bad as the MassPike, just that they have not killed anyone *yet* with their incompitant hacks


----------



## VTCOP

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*

I know I would give up my $650 a week job to be an over-payed, over rated security person for Massport!


----------



## CPT Chaos

*Re: Massport Gate Guard*



firefighter39 said:


> Of course not, Massport is just as bad as the MassPike, just that they have not killed anyone *yet* with their incompitant hacks


Let's not forget that two of the jets on 9/11 originated from this secure Massport facility.


----------



## Guest

*Massport gate guard*

Anyone hear anything about the recent opening for the Massport Gate Guard position?


----------



## ratwatcher

*Re: Massport gate guard*

If Your Not Mitt Romneys Son, Good Luck Getting Any Massport Job!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Massport gate guard*

any one else ever applied over there? I was wondering what to expect?


----------



## JoninNH

*Re: Massport gate guard*

I think it was made quite clear to you by RatWatcher... if you are not Mitt's son, don't expect anything... don't even expect to get a "Sorry, but you're not politically connected enough" letter.


----------



## Capt. Kirk

*Re: Massport gate guard*

I applied a few years back no juice, no job. I didn't even get a f**k you letter. I left messages and nobody called back.


----------



## rireserve

*massport police*

Does anyone out there know if the Massport Gate Guards are given preference in becoming Massport Port Officers? Any other info on shifts and the like would be appreciated.


----------



## firefighter39

*Massport's lavish payouts*

*Sick time policy tops Mass. Pike's*

By Sean P. Murphy, Globe Staff | September 24, 2006
While the Romney administration has criticized excessive sick time payouts at the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, another agency the governor controls, the Massachusetts Port Authority, has paid more than $6.2 million to departing employees for unused sick time over the past five years.
The payments were made under an unusually generous policy that allows retiring employees to cash out 100 percent of their unused sick days, far more than the 20 percent to which other state employees are entitled . Massport workers who leave the agency but do not retire are reimbursed for 50 percent of their sick days.
Massport employees accumulate 15 sick days a year, and the agency has cut checks for as much as $201,000 to longtime employees, according to a Globe review of Massport records.
Robert Dursin , for example, served as the Massport budget director at a salary of $110,000 a year. When he retired in 2003, he had 475 unused sick days accumulated over 35 years. That gave Dursin a $201,000 windfall.
Even Craig P. Coy , who was Massport's executive director for just over four years, pocketed a check for almost $28,000 on his way out the door, courtesy of the little-publicized sick time policy.
In the five years examined by the Globe, 287 employees received a total of $6.2 million from Massport for 24,850 unused sick days. Had they been compensated according to the sick time policy that covers the vast majority of state employees, only $1.1 million would have been paid out.
The payments are funded by tolls collected at the Tobin Bridge and other fees paid at Logan Airport.
Compensation for unused sick time is a benefit that is rarely given in the private sector.
After the Globe began asking Massport for data on the sick time policy last week, Thomas J. Kinton Jr. , the Massport executive director, called Romney's office to inform him of the long-standing sick time policy -- and that questions were being asked about it, a Romney aide said.
Eric Fehrnstrom , spokesman for Romney, on Friday afternoon said Kinton's call was the first the governor's office had heard of the policy.
``It's an outrageous and overly generous policy," Fehrnstrom said. `` Governor Romney made his views clear to Tom Kinton."
Romney told Kinton that he expected the Massport policy to be quickly revised to cap the percentage of sick days that can be cashed in at 20 percent -- the norm in state agencies. The next Massport board meeting is Oct. 19.
Kinton, a Massport executive for 30 years who earns $255,000 and would be affected by any change in policy, did not respond to phone messages left at his office Friday. In response to Globe questions, Danny Levy , a Massport spokeswoman, said the policy was adopted more than 30 years ago to help the agency ``attract qualified professionals."
Levy said the policy had been reviewed ``from time to time" by the agency's chief executive officer and the board of directors, but said she had no further information, and could not say whether Coy reviewed or considered changing the policy during his tenure at Massport.
Another former executive director, Virginia Buckingham , who led the agency for just 24 months, received $5,850 for unused sick days after she was ousted from her job in 2001.
Levy said Massport's approximately 1,600 employees, most of whom are in administrative or managerial jobs, are well aware of the policy.
``We definitely have a nice, generous sick time policy," she said.
Employees are entitled to cash in unused sick days as long as they have been with Massport at least two years. Those with 20 years of service, or 10 years at the age of 55 or above, can retire and receive compensation for 100 percent of the days. Those who leave but do not meet the requirements for retirement are paid for 50 percent of the days. Most other state agencies pay nothing to non-retiring employees.
Fehrnstrom said Romney and other top officials in his administration were unaware of the Massport policy, even though four of the seven Massport board members are Romney appointees, including Ranch Kimball, Romney's former economic development secretary who has been on the board since 2005.
``I was unaware of the policy until I got a call this morning," Kimball said Friday. ``I don't know any of the details of the Massport policy, but I do know it's a whole lot better than what I get as an ordinary state employee."
The issue of sick time exploded into public view last month when the Romney administration, having forced Matthew J. Amorello to resign as Turnpike chairman, publicized the turnpike authority's policy as an example of Amorello's mismanagement.
On July 7, Amorello unilaterally and without public notice sweetened the agency's sick time policy, increasing the percentage of sick days that Turnpike managers and administrative staffers could cash in from 20 percent to 50 percent. Amorello at the same time extended the benefit beyond retiring employees to those who were resigning from the Turnpike.
Seven Turnpike employees took advantage of the revised policy before it was repealed last month by John Cogliano, Romney's secretary of transportation. Five of the workers were retiring from the agency, and together received $133,163 more than they would have had Amorello not changed the policy. The biggest beneficiary, Marie Hayman , the Turnpike chief of staff who worked closely with Amorello, gained an extra $34,248 with the stroke of Amorello's pen.
The two employees in the group who resigned were entitled to nothing before Amorello acted. As a result of his revisions, one received $12,567 and the other $4,312.
But even the now repealed policy at the Turnpike seems modest compared with the one at Massport. No other agency in state government is as liberal in its sick time compensation as Massport.
Last month, for example, Jessie Chen , the Massport comptroller, retired and received $137,808 for 301 days of unused sick time accrued during 28 years at Massport. If Chen had retired under the policy most state employees are covered by, which caps sick time compensation at 20 percent, she would have received $27,562.
Also this year, Stanley Phillips , the utilities manager, received $127,519 for his 346 days of unused sick time, and Salvatore Demetrios , an electrical foreman, cashed in his 389 days for $123,318. Under the 20 percent policy, Phillips would have received $25,503 and Demetrios $24,663.
During his four-year tenure at Massport, Coy accumulated 58 unused sick days, good for $27,980, according to records. Coy arrived at Massport with a mandate to take patronage and politics out of Massport. A message left on his cellphone was not returned.
``It makes no sense to pay someone because they are lucky enough not to be out sick with cancer or the flu," said Barbara Anderson , executive director of Citizens for Limited Taxation, an advocacy group. It's simple greed -- another public sector method to grab all the salary and benefits they can get without getting caught."
Sean P. Murphy's e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## rm91304

does anyone know what kind of questions they ask on the interview. I have an interview this week, if anyone nose of anything please let me now. my e-mail is [email protected] thank-you


----------



## Guest




----------

